

Highway Guardrail May Be Deadly, States Say - Deinos
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/13/business/highway-guardrail-may-be-deadly-states-say.html

======
colanderman
_The current revision of one specific model of_ highway guardrail may be
deadly. FTA:

 _“Even though it appears that the ET-Plus terminal can still meet crash
testing requirements,” the draft said, “the number of highway crashes with
fatal injuries involving the ET-Plus terminal does not match the excellent
history of the original ET-2000 terminal.”_

~~~
cratermoon
Anyone want to guess that the different between the ET-Plus and the original
ET-2000 is that the Plus model is cheaper?

------
flashman
Could be another reason for increased usage of the alternate cable barrier
design:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_barrier](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_barrier)

